# Tell me this isn't my period already



## mynameisMom (Mar 27, 2009)

Less than 7 weeks PP?







: Baby will be 7 weeks on Thursday and I started spotting today. Can it possibly be AF already? I am breastfeeding.


----------



## marmo (Dec 9, 2008)

I think the same happened to me! I mentioned it to my doctor and pointed out we bf and she said it was probably af. How unlucky are we?!


----------



## VeganCupcake (Jun 13, 2007)

If you're using lactational amenorrhea rules, any bleeding in the first 56 days postpartum (8 weeks) is not considered AF. It's probably a return of lochia. Have you done more strenuous activity lately?


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

i had my first cycle at 7 weeks. it has been very regular ever since. my mom was the same way. that's also when ds first started sleeping long stretches at night.

eta we exclusively bfed on demand, no strenuous activity, pp bleeding had been over for about 3 weeks. some of us are just that unlucky.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

You're less than 56 days postpartum? Then it's not AF. Here are the rules for using breastfeeding as birth control: http://www.breastfeeding.com/reading...lam_page3.html

Note, too, that it says bleeding for two days.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gagin37* 
i had my first cycle at 7 weeks. it has been very regular ever since. my mom was the same way. that's also when ds *first started sleeping long stretches at night.*

Okay, so if you're lucky enough to have a sleeping through the night baby already then it could be AF.


----------



## ShineliketheSon (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gagin37* 
i had my first cycle at 7 weeks. it has been very regular ever since. my mom was the same way. that's also when ds first started sleeping long stretches at night.

eta we exclusively bfed on demand, no strenuous activity, pp bleeding had been over for about 3 weeks. some of us are just that unlucky.

Me too. got it 6 weeks PP with DD1 and 7 week with DD2. both were sleeping some nights for 5 hour streches, probably wht it came back.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

mine also came back around then. It's been right on schedule ever since.


----------



## mynameisMom (Mar 27, 2009)

By my count, I am 47 days PP today, but this sure feels like AF. UGH! I didn't do anything strenuous lately, and baby is surely not sleeping through the night, his average sleep cycle is about 2.5 hours, sometimes a little more, sometimes less.

I can't even comfort myself by being happy about how fertile I am, because we're done having babies now. Waah!


----------



## BlueEyedLady (Jun 13, 2006)

Mine returned at 7 weeks PP with DS. I was pumping for/nursing him at the time.

DS did not sleep longer stretches. Heck, he didn't do that until probably 8 months! But it did come back, and it was regular right up until pregnancy #2.

I'm hoping it doesn't come back so soon this time.


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

I had 4-5 days of bleeding, cramps, etc, just like AF at about 6-7 weeks PP with this last babe....nothing since. FWIW, I had just started taking the mini-pill when it happened, so I attributed it to that.

AF returned at 11 mos., 7 mos., and 8 mos. with my others.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I had a few days of spotting at 3 months PP. I was exclusively bfing, but had extreme oversupply and my baby often went long stretches without nursing (this does not mean he was sleeping, however, lol).

BUT, after that spotting at 3 months, I didn't really get my period until ds was 21 months old. So it was just a false alarm. I hope the same is true for you!

Lex


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Fertility


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

I had bleeding on and off for 8 weeks pp. Then no periods until 9 months, when DS started sleeping for 6 hour stretches over night. But no period while DS was nursing every hour all day long.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I had bleeding which my MW said was AF given that it was past 6wks (anything past then and they assume AF), but it wasn't. AF didn't come around until DS was 15mos.

All you can do is wait and see!


----------



## sarah04 (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
I had a few days of spotting at 3 months PP. I was exclusively bfing, but had extreme oversupply and my baby often went long stretches without nursing (this does not mean he was sleeping, however, lol).

BUT, after that spotting at 3 months, I didn't really get my period until ds was 21 months old. So it was just a false alarm. I hope the same is true for you!

Lex

This is me right now! I'm hoping this isn't AF! Between being pregnant and nursing, I haven't had AF in 5 years! It seems unbelievable that I'd have it now, 3 months PP.


----------

